# Photos!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I put the 'tiels outside today 'cause it's been a nice warm day. Jasper was the only one who wanted to get wet, and he got pretty wet. Squeak wasn't to interested at all either was the 3 girls. 

Anyhoo. I got some photos, which surprisingly they turned out REALLY good since I was trying to get the camera through the cage bars without the bars getting in the way of the photo. Oh and I put the babies in with the girls (I don't trust the boys). The quite enjoyed spending time with them. 

Jasper's wet-ness. 




























Charlie: 




























He was happy to sit in the food dish, don't know why, well to eat but also it was his sleeping place. 

Squeak:




























"Oh no you don't! No photos please"

As you can see, he wasn't the keenest 'tiel to have his photos taken. LOL!

Tilly: (she always poses) 



















Mali:




























Theo:



















'RAAAWR!'

Dipsy: (I only got 1 of her unfortunately)










Twix: I forgot to take photos of Twix while they were outside so I just took this one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: Love the RAWR pic!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Me too! :lol: 

I took it and couldn't stop laughing, I just happened to capture it and I wasn't expecting it, so I got a great pic out of 7 photos that I got of her today.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeh, that one is very funny. They're all so cute, enjoying the fresh air


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Great photos! I just love the photos of Theo. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. 

I have an Olympus FE-310. It's not the best Camera, but it does the job, and it does it well. I took photos behind dirty glass at the Zoo and the photos come out really good. (the first time I went none of the photos turned out when I took them behind the glass, second time lucky I guess LOL) It has its days where it'll be a bugger, but other then that I'm happy with it. I'm eventually gonna get another one, maybe a Canon Powershot SX100IS, or something like that.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!

Each one seems to have their own unique personality. What a charming little bunch.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful birds...looks like they enjoyed their time outside. 

I _adore_ Tilly's colour.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pictures! They look like they are doing very well. Mali is a show stopper.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Great Pictures, I love the whiteface pearl. They are all gorgeous


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i love squeek  and the rawwwww lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pictures  It looks like they had a nice day


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome pics... love the raaawar one...


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww they are all so beautiful!!!! mali and Tilly are gorgeous!!!! and theo...what a special little guy/girl!!!! ty for sharing solace...i love to see pics of your flock! what am i saying...i love pics of any birds!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuu! 

A lot of people like the color of Tilly, her Mali & Theo seem to be heaps of peoples favorites. 














































(Theo loves pens, she picks them up and throws them LOL)




























I'm waiting for that tail feather to fall out, it's been hangin' there for weeks now.
___________

I had Theo sitting on the computer desk then all of a sudden the other 2 come over!










I had Twix on top of the minitor










Theo sitting on my cds










Charlie on the headphones

They sat in that same place for nearly 2 hours, talk about invasion of the 'tiels. :rofl:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i hear u....as soon as i pick up my laptop little mikey is on the keys and gets so mad if i try to type!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lmao. I can't have Theo near my keyboard or laptop he/she tries pulling the keys out and I can't touch them because they're HER/HIS keys and I get attacked if I type while she/he's trying to get the keys off.  :lol:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i hear ya!!! tantrums happen when little mikey hangs out on the keyboard....NO!!! u can't use the e!!! lol.....i just looked closer at dipsy...i love the scalloping effect of her chest feathers....she is a pretty girl too!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I just love Tilly!!!  If you wake up one day to find she's gone...well you know. :blush: Just joking of course...but she is stunning.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> i hear ya!!! tantrums happen when little mikey hangs out on the keyboard....NO!!! u can't use the e!!! lol.....i just looked closer at dipsy...i love the scalloping effect of her chest feathers....she is a pretty girl too!!!!!!


Little Mikey is such a cutie, haha. 

Yeah Dipsy's a pretty 'tiel, shame she is a bit on the wild side though.



Rosie said:


> I just love Tilly!!!  If you wake up one day to find she's gone...well you know. :blush: Just joking of course...but she is stunning.


 :lol:

I'll let her know if she goes missing I know who to come after to get her back, LOL. But yeah, I loveee Tilly to bits, I am so glad I have her. A lot of people have said they don't see many 'tiels like her that color.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous, 'tiels must just love nibbling our keyboards, Earl has picked one button off only once and luckily it went back on!  Pheww! :lol:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wait 'til he tries getting them off and then get attacked for trying to type while he's attempting to get the keys off! :lol: They must have some fascination about keys or maybe the letters on the keys. 

Theo is hilarious.. she or he, is trying to get the smilies on the screen, and she/he chases the mouse cursor, oh god they crack me up.


----------

